# Baby Flemmies



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 10, 2009)

Just a quick note then I have to get to work. Sweetie our black flemmie doe had 5 kits last night! Only 3 have survived, Titan our black flemmie buck is the proud daddy!

Pictures and more details later.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 10, 2009)

:great: Congratulations! Well done Titan! Can't wait for photos!!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 10, 2009)

:woohooCongrats!  April


----------



## gingers_giants (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you. 

I will post some pictures of the proud momma and dad tonight along with pictures of the kits.

Sweetie was so happy to have given birth, when I opened her cage she shot out down the hallway and binkied!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 10, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Thank you.
> 
> I will post some pictures of the proud momma and dad tonight along with pictures of the kits.
> 
> Sweetie was so happy to have given birth, when I opened her cage she shot out down the hallway and binkied!


ummm... that was a quick get-a-way and the binky was more like "Thank goodness that is over!". She gonna be real upset when she comes back and they are still there!


----------



## polly (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats dave


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 10, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thank you.
> ...



I know how she feels, some days I come home and the kids are still there!

Thanks Polly


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 10, 2009)

Sweeties kits as promised.
























Sweeie bun


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 10, 2009)

Awe... How Sweet


----------



## CKGS (Jun 11, 2009)

OMG!!! When are you sending Mom and babies my way???? Lol. They are absolutely B-U-TI-FULL!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute, cute and cuter! Tell Sweetie she "done good"! :biggrin2:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 11, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Cute, cute and cuter! Tell Sweetie she "done good"! :biggrin2:


I'll pass it on! I am hoping they have their dads size and moms personality.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh man.....I want one....or two....or three.

I just adore Flemmies (and flemmie mixes even).


----------



## anneq (Jun 11, 2009)

Aww, nothing like little velvet bunnies to kiss and pet, sigh.
I sure miss those days.
They're beautiful - tell momma she done good!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 12, 2009)

Congrats! They are too adorable!! Black baby bunnies are tooo cute!


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jun 12, 2009)

Arrr how cute can we have some more pics soon, like a growth diary xx


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 12, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh man.....I want one....or two....or three.
> 
> I just adore Flemmies (and flemmie mixes even).



If all three survive, I am going to keep one, so two could be looking for new kingdoms.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 12, 2009)

A little concerned about Sweetie and nursing the kits. She really hasn't shown much interest in them and we have been making sure she does nurse. I would really like her to do it on her own. There is one very little one that I am concerned about. 

Tonight I am going to give him/her supplemental nursing after I think Sweetie is finished.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 12, 2009)

Check Sweetie's nipples, see if her milk came in... she may be dry or not producing enough. 3 isn't a big litter....

Try putting them on her 3 times a day. Increasing the demand may cause her to produce more milk.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 12, 2009)

Awww they're too cute! 
Do they have fur already? In those pictures it sure looks like they do! haha.

Emily


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 13, 2009)

Picture updates


----------



## Matsuro (Jun 14, 2009)

They are too cute!! Congrats!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 14, 2009)

Good job, Sweetie. Gorgeous kits! Tell her to nurse those babies!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 14, 2009)

How are the babies today?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 14, 2009)

The peanut is holding his/her own. I give it the most time to nurse. The other two are doing o.k. They have been trying to hop and it amazes me how much they are doing rabbit things already. 

Like the second day of their life they were grooming themselves and each other. We are all pulling for th peanut. He/she is definitely fighting to get bigger.


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Jun 15, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> The peanut is holding his/her own. I give it the most time to nurse. The other two are doing o.k. They have been trying to hop and it amazes me how much they are doing rabbit things already.
> 
> Like the second day of their life they were grooming themselves and each other. We are all pulling for th peanut. He/she is definitely fighting to get bigger.



A peanut is a baby born with the double dwarfing gene.What you have isn't a peanut, there's no chance. 

It's most likely just a failure to thrive baby. I do hope it makes it. I've had a few, and they are no fun and purely heartbreaking.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 15, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh man.....I want one....or two....or three.
> ...


If only Indiana and Texas weren't so far apart....and if I could find a way to SNEAK A black flemmie into the house (hmm...I wonder how I could get that past Art).


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Erins Rabbits wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The peanut is holding his/her own. I give it the most time to nurse. The other two are doing o.k. They have been trying to hop and it amazes me how much they are doing rabbit things already.
> ...


I know he/she isn't a peanut, that just what we call it because it is so small.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 15, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *TinysMom wrote: *
> ...


One more ball of fluff hopping around, Art probably wouldn't notice!


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Jun 15, 2009)

I hope they all make it! Fingers crossed for the little one, then.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Erins Rabbits wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The peanut is holding his/her own. I give it the most time to nurse. The other two are doing o.k. They have been trying to hop and it amazes me how much they are doing rabbit things already.
> ...



We know he/she isn't _really_ a peanut. ACTUALLY, it's just our nick name for the littlest. Sounds more endearing than "runt", LOL. I suppose it could be misleading to others who don't know the difference. (We do, though .)

Thank goodness we have never had a true peanut. It's hard to lose kits. They are just so sweet and innocent, it just never seems right!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 15, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> ...


Art wouldn't notice..... until it gets to 15 lbs... !


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 15, 2009)

We will be in San Antonio later this summer for my sons graduation from Air Force basic training...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Congrats on your new little wrigglies!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you, they are 1 week old today!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 16, 2009)

Here are some quick photo's of the buns from tonight and last week.

The group in Karen's hand last week:






The group in Karen's hand this week:






One in Karen's hand last week:






This week:







Here are some other pics of the baby's:


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 16, 2009)

That is so neat how big they got in one week. So sweet


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 18, 2009)

We have peepers! They have opened their eyes!and gotten much bigger just since Tuesday too!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 18, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> We will be in San Antonio later this summer for my sons graduation from Air Force basic training...


:biggrin2:


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 18, 2009)

Just throwing this out there, even though I'm a little late-

Flemish's cannot have peanuts. lol Peanuts are babies who get a double dwarfing gene, therefore, they can only occur in dwarf breeds.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 18, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> Just throwing this out there, even though I'm a little late-
> 
> Flemish's cannot have peanuts. lol Peanuts are babies who get a double dwarfing gene, therefore, they can only occur in dwarf breeds.


Thanks, I know, I explained in an earlier post that is just what we call the runt. Peanut just sounds better then runt.


----------



## tori (Jun 18, 2009)

Too, too cute! Its amazing how much they grow in just a week. And thanks for the comparison photos of the baby in Karen's hand. Great idea! :thumbup


----------



## tori (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh and I agree, peanut is much cuter than runt


----------



## okiron (Jun 19, 2009)

Awwww


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 19, 2009)

Awww didn't see this thread until now! How is the little one doing? Do you think she'll make it?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 19, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Awww didn't see this thread until now! How is the little one doing? Do you think she'll make it?



I am very hopeful, when we pick her up, she has a ping pong ball belly so she is getting milk from Sweetie. 

All the baby's when you hold them, we get little tiny bunny kisses.


----------



## Hawkertinger (Jun 19, 2009)

AWWW!!!! I'm in love...If one of em needs a home, let me know!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 19, 2009)

thier so adorable  thier gonna be fun when they geta bit older


----------



## anneq (Jun 20, 2009)

"we get little tiny bunny kisses."

oooh, wish I could get some of those itty-bitty bunny kisses (mine are all going on 2+mos.now..no longer really babies).


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 20, 2009)

Sweetie is such a watchful bunny mom. If we go to check on the baby's she has to come out and see what were doing. She gets a really worried look when we pick them up too.


----------



## polly (Jun 20, 2009)

arent they gorgeous and always love black buns love the pics Dave


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 22, 2009)

More pictures, please! They sound so sweet.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 22, 2009)

I had a great one, but when I returned with the camera the baby moved. He/she was all stretched out.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 22, 2009)

Here are some update baby bunny pictures including baby bunny butt. Not the greatest pictures I was using my daughters camera and I am not use to it. The bluryness was not caused by my unsteady hand but by the speed of the baby's moving.

These were taken tonight.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 23, 2009)

OMG!!! Sweetness!!


----------



## Camarie (Jun 24, 2009)

omg they are SO cute!


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 24, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> We will be in San Antonio later this summer for my sons graduation from Air Force basic training...


I know its taken me a while to respond to this....I didn't see it till Ali mentioned it to me on the phone today.....

Depending upon how some other things go...we may have to talk I'll PM you.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 25, 2009)

Baby flemmie update pics coming this weekend!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 26, 2009)

ADORABLE!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jun 27, 2009)

ohh they are soo cute!!!!! I want to nap one too


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 27, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Baby flemmie update pics coming this weekend!


Weekend!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 27, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Baby flemmie update pics coming this weekend!
> ...


He's been told!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 30, 2009)

Here are some baby flemmie photos

















Here is a size comparison of a full grown nethie and a 3 week old flemmie.


----------



## Camarie (Jun 30, 2009)

lol poor nethie.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 1, 2009)

Aww! I love size comparison pictures! Especially ones with Flemmies involved! :hearts:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 1, 2009)

Tonight I am going to try and do one with Tiny and the blue flemmie who is 1 week old.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 1, 2009)

*squee!*
:inlove:


----------

